# Hairy Chest or No?



## RJI (Dec 24, 2009)

I normally keep well groomed but during the Winter months i tend to let the chest hair go and was just curious if its a turn off? I have light hair so i don't think its overly offensive but i want to know what you think...

Guys do you let yours go also?


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not a man so I voted on what I like. Personally I like to have less hair, or no hair. But if a man has a naturally hairy chest I fully support waxing, if he's comfortable enough with it, I know it hurts like hell.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 24, 2009)

RJI said:


> I normally keep well groomed but during the Winter months i tend to let the chest hair go and was just curious if its a turn off? I have light hair so i don't think its overly offensive but i want to know what you think...
> 
> Guys do you let yours go also?




Well, I'm fair and only moderately furry not sasquatch hairy. Only dense on my chest,shoulders, forearms, and belly. I keep things trimmed up all year long but I refuse to shave anything below the neck. Believe it or not, I've had women tell me they wish I had more body hair/ would refrain from taking it short.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 24, 2009)

RJI said:


> I normally keep well groomed but during the Winter months i tend to let the chest hair go and was just curious if its a turn off? I have light hair so i don't think its overly offensive but i want to know what you think...
> 
> Guys do you let yours go also?



Well, I'm fair and only moderately furry not sasquatch hairy. Only dense on my chest,shoulders, forearms, and belly. I keep things trimmed up all year long but I refuse to shave anything below the neck. Believe it or not, I've had women tell me they wish I had more body hair/ would refrain from taking it short.


----------



## RJI (Dec 24, 2009)

IszyStone said:


> I'm not a man so I voted on what I like. Personally I like to have less hair, or no hair. But if a man has a naturally hairy chest I fully support waxing, if he's comfortable enough with it, I know it hurts like hell.




Oh that would hurt...


----------



## escapist (Dec 24, 2009)

I've never had a complaint only complements and request to never get rid of it. I would say well over 90% of the women I've been with enjoy rubbing my chest and following "The Happy Trail". I can't imagine why I would get rid of it.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 24, 2009)

escapist said:


> I've never had a complaint only complements and request to never get rid of it. I would say well over 90% of the women I've been with enjoy rubbing my chest and following "The Happy Trail". I can't imagine why I would get rid of it.



I've come to the conclusion that body hair is a lot like facial hair there are a few women who honestly abhor both. But, if you keep everything clean and well groomed even women who might not have found it attractive previously seem to enjoy it. I think most of the distaste springs from the idea that hairy is somehow less clean.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Dec 24, 2009)

i usually let it grow free, 'tho on rare occasions a girl convinces me to shave it. feels weird afterward, but not exactly bad.


----------



## escapist (Dec 25, 2009)

stldpn said:


> I've come to the conclusion that body hair is a lot like facial hair there are a few women who honestly abhor both. But, if you keep everything clean and well groomed even women who might not have found it attractive previously seem to enjoy it. I think most of the distaste springs from the idea that hairy is somehow less clean.



That might actually explain a lot. I am a big believer in being well groomed and smelling good. Many of you know I even do my nails. I know Chicken Legs just loves how soft and fine all my hair is; and well, its not like I'm a "sweater-back" gorilla or anything.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 25, 2009)

escapist said:


> That might actually explain a lot. I am a big believer in being well groomed and smelling good. Many of you know I even do my nails. I know Chicken Legs just loves how soft and fine all my hair is; and well, its not like I'm a "sweater-back" gorilla or anything.




and let the beard grow and grow and if the gal said to trim it, tell her goodbye and good riddance...a man should like you a man and not some dainty little boy.
I see way too many men or young men have bodies like little boys..no hair and that is a turn off to me and the bear community....

go hair or go away...and guy no more shaving either...You have been instructed by the elder bear....lol

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## StarMoon (Dec 25, 2009)

Well I do like my beard, I recently discovered the full yet trimmed beards plus flat cap is my natural look. Trimmed hair in various male places I can understand however I don't understand completely shaved. Do women really want that fresh adolescence look?


----------



## stldpn (Dec 25, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> Well I do like my beard, I recently discovered the full yet trimmed beards plus flat cap is my natural look. Trimmed hair in various male places I can understand however I don't understand completely shaved. Do women really want that fresh adolescence look?



well the only woman represented here in the comments section does apparently... However, I will say, us anglos have a tendancy to think of hairless being a trait of younger men only when that's not necessarily the case. Certain ethnicities are just not as hairy as others. And let's be honest with respect to some of the guys here, some of the really big guys have a hard time growing the more dense/coarse body hair/facial hair for hormonal reasons.


----------



## StarMoon (Dec 25, 2009)

stldpn said:


> well the only woman represented here in the comments section does apparently... However, I will say, us anglos have a tendancy to think of hairless being a trait of younger men only when that's not necessarily the case. Certain ethnicities are just not as hairy as others. And let's be honest with respect to some of the guys here, some of the really big guys have a hard time growing the more dense/coarse body hair/facial hair for hormonal reasons.



fair point, however I am no anglo


----------



## stldpn (Dec 25, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> fair point, however I am no anglo



assumptions assumptions... shall I just say those of us with less native american and pacific islander blood?


----------



## StarMoon (Dec 25, 2009)

stldpn said:


> assumptions assumptions... shall I just say those of us with less native american and pacific islander blood?



No worries, African heritage, Afro European if you rather labels currently reside in the US


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 25, 2009)

beard is longer...I am keeping track of my beard growth through this website.


it is becoming obsession growing my beard....I pull it and play with it...lol


:bow: 

View attachment 1225092050[1].jpg


----------



## stldpn (Dec 25, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> beard is longer...I am keeping track of my beard growth through this website.
> 
> 
> it is becoming obsession growing my beard....I pull it and play with it...lol
> ...



yeah see that's why I can't grow anything on my head too long I start getting all girly and goofy twirling it between my fingers.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 25, 2009)

stldpn said:


> yeah see that's why I can't grow anything on my head too long I start getting all girly and goofy twirling it between my fingers.



I pull it and pull it...actually I am good at pulling things...lol a play on words...

thanks for the response.

:bow:


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 25, 2009)

Another woman chiming in. I LOVE a man with chest hair and facial hair. Nothing sexier than running my hands through a mans hairy chest and having my lips tickled by a mustache or goatee when I give him a smooch.


----------



## StarMoon (Dec 25, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Another woman chiming in. I LOVE a man with chest hair and facial hair. Nothing sexier than running my hands through a mans hairy chest and having my lips tickled by a mustache or goatee when I give him a smooch.



:blush: now thats hot


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 26, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> :blush: now thats hot



Isn't it??? I haven't been able to do that in a very very long time *sigh*


----------



## Esther (Dec 26, 2009)

I love a hairy chest. Chest, belly, butt, legs, arms, face, it's all good. Neck/back hair, on the other hand, I think should be removed.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 27, 2009)

I love body hair. I love playing in a man's chest hair, and stroking it. It's just something else to enjoy. I also like facial hair on a man. It gives men the chance to sculpt their faces and define features without using makeup. 

I may not be representative, though. I also frequent gay bear websites for the eyecandy. :smitten:


----------



## Melian (Dec 28, 2009)

I usually despise body hair of any sort (and don't like facial hair, either)....but for some reason, my husband's hairy chest and stomach really do it for me. Haha. Maybe it's because he's blonde - who knows. So I guess certain guys can totally sway my preference.


----------



## CherryRVA (Dec 28, 2009)

If it is too much....like "I take off my shirt and I look like I'm still wearing one..." That makes me wanna hurl. And no hair at all....well, I'm not trying to be with adolescents.

Green Giant...he has just the right amount.


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

Melian said:


> I usually despise body hair of any sort (and don't like facial hair, either)....but for some reason, my husband's hairy chest and stomach really do it for me. Haha. Maybe it's because he's blonde - who knows. So I guess certain guys can totally sway my preference.



It probably is the color. I know many women who find dark colored body hair repulsive but have told me mine is OK... I always figured it was because its lighter. 

Soon the weather will change and its back to warm weather cropping


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 2, 2010)

To me body hair depends on the pattern, texture, and what look the person is aiming for (or what works for them). What may work for one person may not work for someone else. Like if you have a random patch of hair..yeah...you should remove it..but if you have a nice looking happy trail...flaunt it.


----------



## veil (Jan 2, 2010)

i like it all--just about. i did see a happy, confident werewolf styled guy at this summer's pride parade--covered from nose to toes--and thought that was a bit much for my personal preferences but i dig hair, i dig smooth. it's all good as long as the object of my lust is into how he or she looks.


----------



## GutsGirl (Jan 2, 2010)

I love dark, abundant body hair on a guy - wherever! (Yep, even on the back and ass!) A man doesn't _have_ to have hair to be attractive to me, but it definitely helps, and my boyfriend has the softest body hair I've ever felt. Especially on his forearms and upper belly (above his bellybutton); it's like silk there, and incredibly sensuous. 



> i like it all--just about. i did see a happy, confident werewolf styled guy at this summer's pride parade--covered from nose to toes-- ....



That sounds awesome!


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 2, 2010)

Heh.  I enjoy being hairy -- the hairier the better! Heck, if I could have an all-over fur coat, I'd go for it. Currently, I have shoulder-length hair and a beard almost to my chest.

Sadly, I don't have much body hair. Ah, well...


----------



## Tracii (Jan 2, 2010)

My guy has dark chest hair but no too hairy.He has the happy trail down his abs to the fun place.Playing with his chest hair is comforting for some reason.
If we are watching TV or a movie at home I find myself laying on his lap and having my hand up his shirt playing with his chest hairs.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 2, 2010)

I choose no chest hair, but honestly I'm not that strict about it. I just prefer smooth. It feels better beneath my fingers and against my skin.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 9, 2010)

Full beard. Full rug. Fulfill my Al Borland fantasies PLZ.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 9, 2010)

I like men to have some chest hair usually... but some guys look fine/good w/out it, especially the younger ones


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 10, 2010)

veil said:


> i like it all--just about. i did see a happy, confident werewolf styled guy at this summer's pride parade--covered from nose to toes--and thought that was a bit much for my personal preferences but i dig hair, i dig smooth. it's all good as long as the object of my lust is into how he or she looks.



I like that you said, "object of my lust."


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

I am ursine in appearance. I am what is called a "hetero bear".

http://www.wordnik.com/words/bearlike/examples


----------



## stldpn (Jan 12, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> I am ursine in appearance. I am what is called a "hetero bear".
> 
> http://www.wordnik.com/words/bearlike/examples



Don't even get me started on the amount of fetishism involved in being a bear.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a hairy chest, so please vote yes


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Don't even get me started on the amount of fetishism involved in being a bear.




since I am one of the first to acknowledge bears in the bear community...a little history..please climb in the way back machine and picture this...around 1980, in the gay community a little bear showed up on which you could put it in your backpocket to tell everybody what kind of bear you were...all sorts of bears such as leather bear or hairybear or fetish bear and so on and so on...

:bow:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Don't even get me started on the amount of fetishism involved in being a bear.



"What's a fetish, Yogi?"

"All I know, Booboo, is that after feasting on a couple of pic-a-nick baskets I feel quite well feddish. A hey hey hey!"


----------



## stldpn (Jan 16, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> "What's a fetish, Yogi?"
> 
> "All I know, Booboo, is that after feasting on a couple of pic-a-nick baskets I feel quite well feddish. A hey hey hey!"



seriously the level of taxonomy that goes on in the bear community is astounding and impossible to keep up with bears, cubs, grizzlies, otters etc

I wouldn't even know how to describe myself to one of them anymore


----------



## curvyms (Jan 17, 2010)

a hairy chest is sexy but not a hairy back!


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

stldpn said:


> seriously the level of taxonomy that goes on in the bear community is astounding and impossible to keep up with bears, cubs, grizzlies, otters etc
> 
> I wouldn't even know how to describe myself to one of them anymore




would be I am who I am and if you dont like who I am, then go away...lol but you can just simply tell them that you are hairy adorable and leave it at that.

they have this foolish bear code for some reason and to me it does not make sense to put a code after your name. I do believe the code has gone out of fashion these days much like the hankie code from my time.

:bow::bow:


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

I put smooth, but it's not the end of the world to me if someone I'm with likes being hairy and insists on staying that way. I would recommend all men have a go at waxing it at least once -- it's not really that painful and it's kind of fun to do it together, and without the hair in the way, skin is a lot more sensitive and various... ahem... sensations are more intense. It feels nice and it looks very sexy because a man with no body hair looks more naked than naked, if that makes sense.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Jan 24, 2010)

i Love chest hair! sexy stuff! heh;]


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess it all depends upon the guy...

A hairy chest that's overwhelmingly hairy, like a friggin' carpet... is not too sexually appealing. 

A somewhat hairy chest is okay... because it's a guy quality. Although hairy chests aren't attractive to me... the fact that it's a defining characteristic of being male, makes it relatively attractive. If that makes any sense.

But of course, a hairless chest is nice. 
Being able to kneed and massage fat without grabbing fistfuls of hair or getting chest hair caught in your rings... is always a plus.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 1, 2010)

stldpn said:


> seriously the level of taxonomy that goes on in the bear community is astounding and impossible to keep up with bears, cubs, grizzlies, otters etc
> 
> I wouldn't even know how to describe myself to one of them anymore



It's not as hard as it looks: Just classify by the main qualities of the animals:

Otters: Slender and hairy.
Bear: fat and hairy.
Musclebear: Fat, muscular and hairy.
Cub: Young bear, often found in a "daddybear" relationship.
Wolf: Like a bear, but more aggressive.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 1, 2010)

hairy bloke here all over and growing a nice beard now.

do you ladies and gents into bhm prefer facial hair? wear a 0.75mm beard myself.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Feb 1, 2010)

All depends on the guy. If he's got a completely covered back? Hell to the NO! I'm also not into the "sweater with nipples" look. But a crop of fuzz...hmmm don't mind if I do! There's something very manly and primal about it. Color doesn't matter to me, either...dark, light, whatever...just gimme something to run my fingers through!


----------



## stldpn (Feb 3, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It's not as hard as it looks: Just classify by the main qualities of the animals:
> 
> Otters: Slender and hairy.
> Bear: fat and hairy.
> ...



see this is the issue... it depends on who you ask... when I was in the scene some people called me a musclebear others did not... I have also been referred to as a "grizzly" because I am over 350lbs... cubs are not necessarily young either I've seen 40 year old men referring to themselves as cubs because they weren't very hairy and still had outrageously high sex drives...

BTW self identified wolves are generally thin and grey haired Badgers are the aggressive ones


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 9, 2010)

I like a moderate amount of chest/belly hair. I'm really into the Mediterranean look: dark hair, dark eyes and that gorgeous olive skin. Most guys with those features have quite a bit of hair, so I'm ok with it but the rare few who don't or who shave it are mighty fine as well. I think it honestly depends on the guy. A big strong mountain type of man can pull off a lot more body hair then say a powerful metropolitan stock broker from Wall Street but each can be equally sexy to me. 

I am, however, adamantly against long facial hair. I really like it when BHM have a "chin strap", a nice line of hair around the jaw line that provides some definition. But if you can pull it away from your face, it's too long for me. Oh and goatees and moustaches, just no. Then again, I'm pretty young so most guys in my age range can't grow facial hair let alone have to worry about the full beard look. Too much facial hair reminds me of my father :doh:


----------



## FemFAtail (Feb 28, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> "What's a fetish, Yogi?"
> 
> "All I know, Booboo, is that after feasting on a couple of pic-a-nick baskets I feel quite well feddish. A hey hey hey!"



And all I want to do is make you feel feddish and, at your hand, feel feddish myself!:eat2:


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 28, 2010)

bigrugbybloke said:


> do you ladies and gents into bhm prefer facial hair? wear a 0.75mm beard myself.



I like it pruned into tidy goatees/moustaches/sideburns. I think it looks a bit more individual than a full beard or clean shaved.


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 10, 2010)

and have hair on their bodies. I am still in disbelief that so many of the younger generation do not have hair on their bodies and makes me wonder if they shave their chests? I see men in public and on various websites and it seems that hair on a man is fast disappearing but I could be wrong....

:bow: 

View attachment 0304000757[1].jpg


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I wasn't hairy, damn Italian in me.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not a huge deal. I don't like Sasquatch-like hairy, but I'm okay with the average fuzziness. I wouldn't ask a guy to start waxing, mind you, it seems just a little too intrusive.


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 10, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I wish I wasn't hairy, damn Italian in me.



just how hairy are you? got a shirtless pic so we can see and nothing wrong with being italian...I am italian and irish and black...lol

:bow:


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Mar 17, 2010)

I love body hair on guys, personally. Pretty much everyone I'm really attracted to falls under one of the categories of "bear" (Unless you think being bi takes away your bear status, which some may argue.)

I adore hairy chests, arms, legs, and yes even butts and backs. I just love how it feels, running my fingers through it... I love watching big hairy guys in the shower, the way the water drips off of the hair... maybe I'm a little obsessed. 

Oh, and beards are awesome too. If not a beard then muttonchops.


----------

